
Fair Source License - rubenv
https://fair.io/
======
rubenv
First and obvious remarks:

* This breaks inter-op with other projects under a different open-source license. So for anything that's a library or a package: don't use this.

* What happens when other people contribute? Do they also get a part of the income (how?), or is this an implicit copyright grant (like a CLA)?

I guess this needs work, but it's good to see efforts to make open-source a
sustainable business (not sure if a license is the right way to do it though).

